
Computer Lib / Dream Machines (1973) [pdf] - tosh
http://worrydream.com/refs/Nelson-ComputerLibDreamMachines1975.pdf
======
drallison
Ted Nelson's magical inspirational book(s). A original, a large print, and a
revised edition are mentioned on Amazon and are available only used from third
parties.

The first edition was self-published. The second edition was published through
Microsoft Press. Nelson, Theodor. 1987. Computer Lib/Dream Machines. Tempus
Books of Microsoft Press. ISBN 0-914845-49-7. Sad to say, this gem is now
pretty much out-of-print and priced up. Still, recommended reading for
everyone thinking computationally.

